# Preise 2007



## Juggalo1 (18. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Sind die 2007 Preise schon bekannt?


----------



## braintrust (18. September 2006)

nein, noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## löösns (18. September 2006)

aber schön gibts dafür nen eigenen thread.


----------



## anturner (18. September 2006)

Au ja das waere super.. die Preise der Katalog die Lieferzeiten die Spezifikationen...und dann Geld ausgeben fuer was aus Carbonfasern...

Sind genaue Daten bekannt, wann Daten bekannt werden?


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. September 2006)

Ende Oktober.


----------



## braintrust (18. September 2006)

oktober


----------



## Monsterwade (18. September 2006)

Oktober   Ende Oktober


----------



## braintrust (18. September 2006)

naja und so zwischen 400â¬ bis 3500â¬ kannste planen


----------



## dumabrain (19. September 2006)

mensch, ich will auch umbedingt wissen, was das frx kosten wird.... warten ist doof  aber da können wir wohl nichts anderes machen


----------



## dumabrain (28. September 2006)

hi, 

ich hab heute in der freeride gelesen, dass das torque frx 2499â¬ kosten soll. 
es ist ja schon, dass canyon ein super preis/leistungsverhÃ¤ltnis hat, aber kann das tatsÃ¤chlich sein? 
wenn das so ist, wird das bike noch dieses jahr bestellt  
wÃ¼rde mich auch interessieren wie die mehrwertsteuererhÃ¶hung auf die preise von canyon niederschlagen wird...


----------



## rumblefish (29. September 2006)

dumabrain schrieb:


> würde mich auch interessieren wie die mehrwertsteuererhöhung auf die preise von canyon niederschlagen wird...



Ich tippe mal so um die 3% mehr als bisher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skytalker (29. September 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal so um die 3% mehr als bisher



Dann kommen aber so fiese Beträge raus die nicht gut aussehen. Dann nochmal 20-50Euro rauf und man hat wieder hübsche runde Summen.


----------



## rumblefish (29. September 2006)

Ach was, bei den bisherigen 1999 EUR Bikes wären das genau 2050,70 EUR. Also wird sich die Preiserhöhung, dank Mehrwertsteuer, schätzungsweise zwischen 40-75 EUR bewegen


----------



## Wuudi (29. September 2006)

Hm also letztes Jahr kamen die Preise erst im Dezember raus.

Oder waren das nur die Farben ? Ich hab das WXC8 und das ES7 bestellt noch bevor ich die Preise wusste und das war im November...


----------



## Juggalo1 (30. September 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Ich hab das WXC8 und das ES7 bestellt noch bevor ich die Preise wusste...


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. September 2006)

Juggalo1 schrieb:


>


Letztes Jahr...


----------



## Wuudi (30. September 2006)

Yep, ich hatte ne provisorische Ausstattungsliste + den Vergleich mit den Jahren 03/04/05. Die Preise der einzelnen Modelle blieben da immer stabil bzw. gingen sogar um 100â¬ runter, deshalb konnte ich mir schon "ausrechnen" was die kosten kÃ¶nnten. Heuer sind ja neue Faktoren (MwSt) im Spiel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dickie76 (2. Oktober 2006)

@ all

Gebt doch Mal Schätzungen ab für eure favorisierten Modelle. dann können wir ja sehen, wie nah wir am Ende dran waren.  Aber bitte realisitische Schätzungen und nicht eure Wunschvorstellungen. Torque FRX = 1,50 Euro 

Also, mein erster Tipp:

Torque ES 8.0 - Sollte in etwa dem aktuellen Torque 3 entsprechen und somit um die 2.600 Euro kosten

Torque ES 9.0 - Sollte in etwa dem aktuellen Torque limited entsprechen und somit ca. 3.000 Euro kosten

Torque FRX - Es kann schon sein, dass das FRX "nur" 2.499 Euro kostet, allerdings dann in der Budget-Variante FR 7.0

Das wären meine Preistipps für die Torque-Reihe. Was denkt ihr? Realisitisch? Oder meint ihr, die packen preismäßig was drauf...? Alle Tipps von mir sind inkl. Märchensteuererhöhung. Ich denke Canyon, wird die Preise schon so kalkulieren, dass die 3% schon drin und dann zum 01.01. keine Veränderung der Preis mehr kommen wird, d.h. also die Steuererhöhung würde vorgezogen...  

Cheerio
Dickie76


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Oktober 2006)

Ich tippe drauf das Canyon die Preise kundenorientiert gestaltet und sich nichts ändern wird (mal von den neuen Modellen abgesehen). 
Allerdings brauchen sie dann wohl noch ein wenig Personal weil die Bestellzahen dann wohl noch höher sein werden.


----------



## Wern (5. Oktober 2006)

Es gibt laut Homepage nur das Torque FRX. Also kein 7.0, 8.0 usw. 
Würd mich aber auch schwer wundern wenns das FRX für 2500 gibt.


----------



## thory (6. Oktober 2006)

Wern schrieb:


> ..... Würd mich aber auch schwer wundern wenns das FRX für 2500 gibt.



im aktuellen Freeride Heft steht was von 2499 für das FRX ...wie zuverlässig diese Info ist kann ich aber net sagen.


-- weiter oben steht das ja shon - wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil --- Sorry


----------



## thto (6. Oktober 2006)

kann ich mir nicht vorstellen , habe es aber in der FR gelesen, denke mal dass die vielleicht den einstieg in die torque welt gemeint haben könnten ...


----------



## Dickie76 (6. Oktober 2006)

@ Wern

Also auf "meiner" Canyon Homepage sind unter MTB 2007 folgende Modelle bei der FR-Serie genannt:
Torque FRX 9.0
Torque FR 9.0
Torque FR 8.0
Torque FR 7.0

Insofern hast du Recht, es gibt nur ein FRX. Es gibt jedoch auch noch die (vermutlich) günstigern FR-Varianten. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das FRX 9.0 nur 2.499 Euro kosten wird. Das wäre ja ein echter Knaller! Ich glaube eher, dass das Torque FR 7.0 sowas in der Kante kostet...

Cheers
Dirk


----------



## MuttiesLiebling (6. Oktober 2006)

ick hoffe nur das der preis für das torque rahmenkit der gleiche bleibt. sind bei rahmenkits die wartezeiten eigentlich auch so lang?


----------



## thory (6. Oktober 2006)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> .... Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das FRX 9.0 nur 2.499 Euro kosten wird. Das wÃ¤re ja ein echter Knaller! Ich glaube eher, dass das Torque FR 7.0 sowas in der Kante kostet...




Wird das FRX nicht als BikePark GerÃ¤t angepriesen? Falls ja muss es u.a. gegen das Big Hit 3 anstinken - und da wÃ¤ren die genannten 2500â¬ schon das Limit. Im Grunde kann das FRX dem Big Hit nur seine hoffentlich erhaltenen Uphill-qualitÃ¤ten entgegensetzen.

Ausserdem wÃ¤re Federweg alleine kein Grund fÃ¼r einen hÃ¶heren Preis - wÃ¼rde die Bezeichnung FRX 9.0 nicht auf eine qualitativ hochwertige Ausstattung hindeuten. Also doch keine 2500â¬???

Wir werden sehen ....


----------



## Dickie76 (6. Oktober 2006)

@ thory

Genau das war ja meine Überlegung. Die Bezeichnung 9.0 deutet auf eine extrem hochwertige Austattung hin und das ist wohl kaum für 2.499 Euro zu machen.

Es bleibt spannend...

Cheerio
Dickie76


----------



## TAILor (6. Oktober 2006)

mal ne frage zu der ausstattung der torques:

es soll ja die torque ES-, die torque FR reihe und das torque FRX geben, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe?

was aus dem messekatalog nicht richtig hervorgeht sind die ausstattungen usw.

also das FRX soll ja ne Totem und stahlfederdämpfer hinten haben(und 200mm federweg hinten und vorne?!

die ES sollen glaube ich die lyric gabeln und luftdämpfer hinten haben(160mm federweg etwa)?!

hat jemand ne ahnung wie es mit den normalen FR modellen bezgl ausstattung und federweg aussieht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MuttiesLiebling (6. Oktober 2006)

die sollen doch alle hinten 170 mm federweg bekommen, jetzt ausgenommen das FRX.


----------



## Dickie76 (6. Oktober 2006)

So hat ichs auch im Kopf: die Torques haben alle 170 mm Federweg, das FRX hat 200 mm.


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Oktober 2006)

TAILor schrieb:


> die ES sollen glaube ich die lyric gabeln und luftdämpfer hinten haben(160mm federweg etwa)?!


Sicher nicht...
--> neue Talas mit 140mm.


----------



## Obey (6. Oktober 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Sicher nicht...
> --> neue Talas mit 140mm.



... ich glaube er meinte die ES Torques - es gibt ja 2007 anscheinend ES, FR und FRX Torques...

Allen ein schönes WE, Gruß Obey


----------



## cos75 (6. Oktober 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Sicher nicht...
> --> neue Talas mit 140mm.


Er meint das Torque ES. Das ist die Leichtbauvariante des Torques mit kompletter Luftfederung (2-Step Lyrik).

Das FR hat auf den Bildern von der Messe vorne Stahlfeder-Lyrik mit U-Turn und hinten Manitou Luftdämpfer gehabt. Außerdem soweit ich mich nicht täusche, SunSOS Felgen, 2-Fach-Kurbel mit Bashguard und Stummel-Vorbau.


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Oktober 2006)

Ah ja...


----------



## MuttiesLiebling (6. Oktober 2006)

cos75 schrieb:


> Er meint das Torque ES. Das ist die Leichtbauvariante des Torques mit kompletter Luftfederung (2-Step Lyrik).
> 
> Das FR hat auf den Bildern von der Messe vorne Stahlfeder-Lyrik mit U-Turn und hinten Manitou Luftdämpfer gehabt. Außerdem soweit ich mich nicht täusche, SunSOS Felgen, 2-Fach-Kurbel mit Bashguard und Stummel-Vorbau.



stimmt, so wars! wobei ich aber der meinung bin, dass man mit dem torque ES ebenfalls in den bikepark kann. die stahlfederungen von RS sind eh immer zu weich.


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Oktober 2006)

MuttiesLiebling schrieb:


> die stahlfederungen von RS sind eh immer zu weich.


Wie schwer bist du?


----------



## MuttiesLiebling (7. Oktober 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Wie schwer bist du?



so was fragt man doch nicht!

















nee wieg ca. 85 kilo und hab die extra harte feder drinne. im übrigen kenne ich auch leute die ca. 60 kilo wiegen, die gleiche federhärte haben und die gabeln trotzdem durchgeknallt sind. wenn dann würde ich nur noch die air variante nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (7. Oktober 2006)

MuttiesLiebling schrieb:


> nee wieg ca. 85 kilo und hab die extra harte feder drinne. im übrigen kenne ich auch leute die ca. 60 kilo wiegen, die gleiche federhärte haben und die gabeln trotzdem durchgeknallt sind. wenn dann würde ich nur noch die air variante nehmen.


Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Wiege 70kg und habe die Standard-Feder bis 72kg drin. Dann ist bei denen die Pike kaputt. Wenn ich die Wahl hätte würde ich immer Stahlfeder nehmen, weil da sackt die Gabel an Steilstufen nicht so stark weg.

Habe aber auch gehört, dass bei über 85kg die härteste Pike Feder zu weich ist. Dann besser die Air nehmen.


----------



## MuttiesLiebling (8. Oktober 2006)

cos75 schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Wiege 70kg und habe die Standard-Feder bis 72kg drin. Dann ist bei denen die Pike kaputt. Wenn ich die Wahl hätte würde ich immer Stahlfeder nehmen, weil dann sackt die Gabel an Steilstufen nicht so stark weg.



naja ist ja sowieso immer subjektiv, ich fahre lieber immer etwas härter, weil ich immer möglichst überall runter will und da lass ich es auch mal knallen und die anderen fahren auch nicht zimperlich! naja ich mach mal dickeres öl rein


----------



## Seiffer (8. Oktober 2006)

Ende Oktober. Super. 

Ich glaub, dann wird auch mal der Nachfolger des aktuellen XC9 bestellt (wenn denn weiterhin so sinnvoll SRAM und Shimano kombiniert wird, wehe jemand kommt auf die Dual-Control oder Invers-Idee)...


----------



## MuttiesLiebling (9. Oktober 2006)

Seiffer schrieb:


> Ende Oktober. Super.
> 
> Ich glaub, dann wird auch mal der Nachfolger des aktuellen XC9 bestellt (wenn denn weiterhin so sinnvoll SRAM und Shimano kombiniert wird, wehe jemand kommt auf die Dual-Control oder Invers-Idee)...



kann ich mir nicht vorstellen!


----------



## 55 Racing (9. Oktober 2006)

bin schon auf die ausstattung des ultimate in der 2000-2500 preisklasse gespannt.


----------



## klogrinder (9. Oktober 2006)

55 Racing schrieb:


> bin schon auf die ausstattung des ultimate in der 2000-2500 preisklasse gespannt.



me2 evtl auch etwas drüber fals ich mein 6 monate altes Custom Ht für gutes Geld losbekomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (10. Oktober 2006)

Servus,
laut der neuen Mountainbike 11/06 kostet das neue Spectral 9.0 3699 Euros!
Einstiegspreis für ein Spectral 2599 Euro.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## braintrust (10. Oktober 2006)

steht schon was wegen dem carbon-ht-einsteiger-version fest?
mit was kann man da rechnen mind. 1500â¬?


----------



## waldfrucht (11. Oktober 2006)

braintrust schrieb:


> steht schon was wegen dem carbon-ht-einsteiger-version fest?
> mit was kann man da rechnen mind. 1500?



Würd eher sagen da gehts bei 2000 los!


----------



## klogrinder (11. Oktober 2006)

waldfrucht schrieb:


> Würd eher sagen da gehts bei 2000 los!



Wurde mir von nem Canyon Mitarbeiter auf der Eurobike so gesagt ca zwischen 2000 und 3500


----------



## twofour (17. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
laut Hotline wird die Homepage erst zum 15.11.2006 aktualisiert...
Grund: Fotoshooting, Vertragsverhandlungen bei Herstellern, etc...
Über den Canyon Newsletter bekommt man aber alle Neuigkeiten zugemailt wurde mir gesagt:
http://www.canyon.com/newsletter/abo.html?hptclc=53
Dann wissen wir und die Canyon Leute alle mehr...


----------



## braintrust (17. Oktober 2006)

watt, doch soooo spät? 
dachte ich kann mir die neuen teile wenigstens schonmal angucken, wenn schon nicht gleich bestellen


----------



## klogrinder (17. Oktober 2006)

oh mannnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Wuudi (17. Oktober 2006)

Wollt ihr lieber die Preise jetzt wissen, oder lieber erst am 15. November und Canyon handelt bei ihren Lieferanten noch einen Preisnachlass heraus, der an euch weitergegeben wird ?

Suchts euch aus...


----------



## braintrust (17. Oktober 2006)

naja ok..dann lieber später her mit den preisen, aber vllt son paar kleine pics oder infos wären schon toll


----------



## klogrinder (17. Oktober 2006)

@Wuudi ja stimmt schon,aber sowas hätten die mir auf der Eurobike auch schon sagen können hab übrigens grad ne mail von Canyon bekommen,Mitte November Weblaunch und die ersten Auslieferungen Ende Januar(vorraussichtlich aber das wird sich ja jeder hier denken können)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (17. Oktober 2006)

Erst Ende Januar ? Letztes Jahr ging's bereits KW1 bzw. schon KW52 los.-..


----------



## DaMudda (17. Oktober 2006)

So spät erst?? Wie mies...
Ich denke es steht immer alles schon Monate im Voraus fest...
Das ist ja echt Kacke.
Sind für mich alles Ausreden!! Alles Ausreden!!
Verdammt nochmal!!! ;-)


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. Oktober 2006)

"Ausreden"?


----------



## klogrinder (17. Oktober 2006)

Ne stopp sry hier steht nur Januar das "Ende" dachte ich aber gelesen zu haben,naja is trotzdem noch lange hin und Januar is ja auch dehnbar


----------



## Luzio (26. Oktober 2006)

Also im Laden stehen schon ein paar Räder mit Preisen - das XC 9 liegt glaube ich bei  2850, und das günstigste Torque FRX war da in Rot für 1649... war auch überrascht - aber es muss ja mit einem BigHit konkurrieren können...


----------



## thto (26. Oktober 2006)

Luzio schrieb:


> Also im Laden stehen schon ein paar Räder mit Preisen - das XC 9 liegt glaube ich bei  2850, und das günstigste Torque FRX war da in Rot für 1649... war auch überrascht - aber es muss ja mit einem BigHit konkurrieren können...



danke für die info


----------



## MuttiesLiebling (26. Oktober 2006)

Luzio schrieb:


> Also im Laden stehen schon ein paar Räder mit Preisen - das XC 9 liegt glaube ich bei  2850, und das günstigste Torque FRX war da in Rot für 1649... war auch überrascht - aber es muss ja mit einem BigHit konkurrieren können...



magst du nicht mal ein paar fotos schießen?


----------



## Wuudi (26. Oktober 2006)

Luzio schrieb:


> das günstigste Torque FRX war da in Rot für 1649



ich muss mich beherrschen ..ich muss mich beherrschen


----------



## thto (26. Oktober 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> ich muss mich beherrschen ..ich muss mich beherrschen



ich auch ich auch , wuudi ruhig durchatmen bis 10 zählen  , kann ich mir nicht vorstellen 1649 , die totem kostet doch schon um die 1000 euro, oder  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niederbayer (26. Oktober 2006)

Luzio schrieb:


> ..... - das XC 9 liegt glaube ich bei  2850.....



Wenn man als Basis das diesjährige XC9 nimmt werden die Räder aber dann mehr als 3% teurer. In diesem Fall wären es sogar fas 9%.
Da sind wir mal gespannt wie die Preise dann wirklich im Katalog auftauchen werden.


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Oktober 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> ich muss mich beherrschen ..ich muss mich beherrschen


Uhh, uhh, ja, das könnte schwierig werden...  

[Selbstbeschwörmodus]Ich brauche kein Radl mit mehr Federweg, ich habe ein sehr tolles MTB, so viel Federweg ist bergauf viel zu schwer, zwei Radln für den selben Einsatzzweck sind Geldverschwendung, ich hab ohnehin nicht genug Zeit, ich brauch kein Radl mit mehr Federweg, ich brauch kein Radl zum Posen, ich heiße nicht Alph.....[/Selbstbeschwörmodus]


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Oktober 2006)

thto schrieb:


> idie totem kostet doch schon um die 1000 euro, oder  ?


Bei meinem ES6 hätten Talas+RP3+Louise FR allein auch schon etwa so viel gekostet, wie das ganze ES6...
(Einzelhandelspreise halt)


----------



## Wuudi (26. Oktober 2006)

Und rot isses auch noch


----------



## DaMudda (26. Oktober 2006)

Luzio schrieb:


> Also im Laden stehen schon ein paar Räder mit Preisen - das XC 9 liegt glaube ich bei  2850, und das günstigste Torque FRX war da in Rot für 1649... war auch überrascht - aber es muss ja mit einem BigHit konkurrieren können...



Das tät mich auch mal interessieren - schaffstes nich maln paar Fotos zu machen? Heimlich versteht sich... ;-)


----------



## cos75 (26. Oktober 2006)

Luzio schrieb:


> das günstigste Torque FRX war da in Rot für 1649... war auch überrascht


Schluck....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User129 (27. Oktober 2006)

habe eben nochmal über den Torque ES FR und FRX wirrwar nachgedacht 
bzw. wie ich mir diese Modellpalette am ehesten vorstellen kann

Torque ES:  vorne 160 Lyrik 2-step, hinten 170 evolver, nochfolger vom jetzigen Torque 2 und LTD.

Torque FR:  vorne 160 Lyrik U-Turn, hinten 170 Stahlfeder?, nachfolger vom jetzigen Torque 3 (ein bisschen mehr auf DH ausgerichtet als ES).

Torque FRX:  vorne Totem 180 hinten 200 und nur in einer Ausstattungsvariante erhältlich.

...


----------



## Luzio (27. Oktober 2006)

Da im Laden ein FRX fÃ¼r â¬1649 steht, wird es das wohl in mehreren Varianten geben. Ob es aber eine Totem hatte, da war ich mir nicht sicher. Wer die MÃ¶glichkeit hat, im Laden stehen schon einige neue RÃ¤der mit Preisen... bin demnÃ¤chst aber nochmal da, versuch mir mal ein paar Sachen zu merken...


----------



## Wuudi (27. Oktober 2006)

Könnte ja auch mit Domain bestückt sein ...


----------



## braintrust (27. Oktober 2006)

den zweiten besuch dann aber bitte mit fotos beenden


----------



## Wern (27. Oktober 2006)

Das Torque mit Totem für 1649 kann nicht sein. Da ist dann mit Sicherheit die Domain drin. Kostet ja nur die Hälfte der Totem. 
Wie viele FRX Modelle solls denn dann geben?
Bin verdammt gespannt auf die neue Homepage.


----------



## waldfrucht (27. Oktober 2006)

Also irgend ein Modell steht auf jeden Fall mit der Totem im Fenster. Hatte mich auch schon gewundert aber nicht genau geschaut.
Man kann also nach Geschäftsschluß "heimlich" Bilder machen!


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Oktober 2006)

"Heimliche" Fotos machen und dann öffentlich im Forum berichten...


----------



## TAILor (27. Oktober 2006)

> [Selbstbeschwörmodus]Ich brauche kein Radl mit mehr Federweg, ich habe ein sehr tolles MTB, so viel Federweg ist bergauf viel zu schwer, zwei Radln für den selben Einsatzzweck sind Geldverschwendung, ich hab ohnehin nicht genug Zeit, ich brauch kein Radl mit mehr Federweg, ich brauch kein Radl zum Posen, ich heiße nicht Alph.....[/Selbstbeschwörmodus]



ich habs mir ausgedruckt und übers bett gehängt...


----------



## aNo0Bis (27. Oktober 2006)

TAILor schrieb:


> ich habs mir ausgedruckt und übers bett gehängt...




Auch ich konnte mich vor Freude kaum noch am Stuhl halten!


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Oktober 2006)

TAILor schrieb:


> ich habs mir ausgedruckt und übers bett gehängt...


Hehe, ich fühle mich geehrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaMudda (27. Oktober 2006)

Der Seitenhieb auf AC ist aber schon fies - aber lustig und daher durchaus legitim!! ;-)
Aber grundsätzlich: Soll doch jeder das und soviel fahren und kaufen wasser will...JEDER JECK IST ANNERS!!


----------



## Fischgesicht (27. Oktober 2006)

Ihr macht mich fertig!!!!!!!!! Diese Preisspekulationen sind echt Ã¼bel.

Ich will nen xc 7 aber wenn das 9er so teuer is dann wird das 7er auch nicht unter 2000â¬ liegen oder????

mfg


----------



## klogrinder (27. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab mich auf das Eurobike in das CArbon Hardtail verknallt 
mittlerweile bin ich auf dem standpunkt dass ich mein Hardtail erst 6 Monate alt,behalten und tunen werde und mir dann sowas wie ein esx zu kaufen evtl auch das torque es falls es nicht zu schwer ist,denn wegen schule wirds eh eng mit Training und so hab ich dann gleich zwei arten von Ausgleich mit Bike,einmal vollgas auf Zeit und einmal einfach nur Spass haben egal wo runter,hoffe nur das meine Kohle reicht,meint ihr ich komm da mit ca 2000 hin?


----------



## dumabrain (28. Oktober 2006)

oh man! das ist echt hart, da stellen die auf der eurobike ein paar echt schicke räder hin und dann muss man noch so ewig warten bis man eins bekommt.
ich halt es kaum aus, ohne rad und man kommt auch nicht mal an eins ran! mir kribbelt es jetzt schon in den beinen. wenn man es denn schon mal bestellen könnte....


----------



## brave-biker (28. Oktober 2006)

keine ahnung aber würd ich auch gern wissen


----------



## Obey (28. Oktober 2006)

Hi Leute!

Ich war heute in Koblenz und hab jetzt endlich mein T3  Im Laden standen, wie schon bekannt, einige '07er Bikes. Hab auch ein paar Fotos davon gemacht - werde die mal morgen hochladen, falls Interesse besteht  Also, die gezeigten Modelle im Laden sind wohl noch nicht zu 100% endgültig. 

Hier mal  das, woran ich mich jetzt auf die Schnelle noch erinnern kann:  Torque FR 7.0 (Truvativ Hussefelt Parts, RS Domain, Manitou Federdämpfer) in glanz-rot für 1699,- ; ESX 6.0 (RS Pike) in glanz-dunkelrot-pastell (schwer zu beschreiben) auch für 1699,-; XC4 in glanz-schwarz (!) mit Reba für 1399,-; ES9 (?) für 2799,- (?) in matt-schwarz (?) - bin mir da nicht mehr genau sicher; Jede Menge Spectrals für jenseits 3000,-  (?); den Iowa Nachfolger Yellostone 3.0 für 499,- in glanz-schwarz und einige Woman-Bikes u.a. eins in creme-weiss mit ner gleichfarbigen FOX-Gabel... Den neuen Schriftzug finde ich auf dem Papier und den Eurobike-Fotos eher bescheiden - in echt auf den Rädern wirkt er allerdings zu meiner großen Überraschung wirklich sehr gut! Hätte ich nie und nimmer gedacht...

Wie gesagt - Angaben sind ohne Gewähr - habe mich eher auf mein neues T3 konzentriert  

Grüße obey


----------



## DaMudda (29. Oktober 2006)

Interesse ist gut - Logisch MUSST du die Bilder hochladen!!!
Das ist Pflicht!! Das bist du uns schuldig!! Wat mut dat mut!! ;-)


----------



## braintrust (29. Oktober 2006)

hrhr esx6 fÃ¼r 1699â¬ find ich schonma gut 
fotos bitte!


----------



## Fischgesicht (29. Oktober 2006)

hey vieln dank für die Infos!!!!!!!!!!!!

Aber wieviel koschtet des XC7?????????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (29. Oktober 2006)

mind. 1999â¬


----------



## DaMudda (29. Oktober 2006)

Wo bleiben die verdammten Bilder?? Bin doch schon so gespannt!!!
OBEY mach hinne hier!!!


----------



## Mathias2297 (29. Oktober 2006)

dieser komische neue Schriftzug soll gut aussehen? na da bin ich auch mal gespannt


----------



## Fischgesicht (29. Oktober 2006)

@braintrust

meinst du wirklich????


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. Oktober 2006)

Das 2006er XC7 kostet 1899,-  -->  da wird das 2007er wohl ähnlich liegen...


----------



## dominik-deluxe (30. Oktober 2006)

hallo
hatte vielleicht auch vor ein canyon zu bestellen.
hatte mir gedacht mal nach koblenz zu fahren, falls sich welche finden die mit fahren. wür de euch "aufsammeln", fahrdauer ca. 1,5 h und 180km.
achja wohne in mannheim.
termin weiß nicht, aber lohnen tut es sich ja wahrscheinlich erst, wenn die 2007 bikes fertig im laden stehen, oder was meint ihr?`
also, schreibt mir falls ihr interesse habt.
mfg
dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obey (30. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe jetzt endlich meine Canyon Shop Fotos mit ein paar 2007er Bikes in meine Fotogalerie geladen. Viel Spaß damit!

Grüße obey


----------



## aemkei77 (30. Oktober 2006)

super!


----------



## Langley (30. Oktober 2006)

Obey schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe jetzt endlich meine Canyon Shop Fotos mit ein paar 2007er Bikes in meine Fotogalerie geladen. Viel Spaß damit!
> 
> Grüße obey




VIELEN LIEBEN DANK DAFÜR !

Langley hat nun ein Bild mit 2 ESX 2007 Fotos überm Schreibtisch....


----------



## Obey (30. Oktober 2006)

Sehr gern geschehen!


----------



## braintrust (30. Oktober 2006)

jau super gemacht! danke schön


----------



## DaMudda (30. Oktober 2006)

Geile Bilder!!
Das ESX 6.0 sieht ja auch richtig gut aus in der Farbe(trotz rot mein ich). Bin mal auf die Farben von ESX 7.0 und 8.0 gespannt!!Hoffe die bleiben schwarz...


----------



## klogrinder (30. Oktober 2006)

DaMudda schrieb:


> Geile Bilder!!
> Das ESX 6.0 sieht ja auch richtig gut aus in der Farbe(trotz rot mein ich). Bin mal auf die Farben von ESX 7.0 und 8.0 gespannt!!Hoffe die bleiben schwarz...



Ich hab auch vor mir eins zu kaufen wenn die Kohle reicht ,wahrscheinlich esx 7 und ich wünsch mir so ein grün wie das des cube sting


----------



## DaMudda (30. Oktober 2006)

Über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten!! Geschmack hat man!!
Obwohl ich ein klassisch dunkles  "Racing-Green" auch net übel fänd...*G*
Aber schwarz ist einfach zeitlos...

Die Preise klingen ja aber ganz gut - mal kucken ob auch die Ausstattung dazu passt!


----------



## Skymaster (30. Oktober 2006)

Soweit ich das erkennen kann, hat sich bei den ES (speziell ES 7-9) Ausstattungstechnisch nichts geändert.

Oder hab ich da was übersehen??

Der Preis für das ES 9.0 liegt bei 2749
Was meint ihr, ist das auch der Preis, den ich nächstes Jahr bei der Auslieferung zahlen muss??

Will das Ding in meinen Händen sehen!


----------



## CES7 (30. Oktober 2006)

Wo is das rot bzw. grün der esx bzw es Reihe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (30. Oktober 2006)

Hmm... Rot bzw. Grün ?


----------



## DaMudda (30. Oktober 2006)

Das ESX 6.0 ist rot (siehe Obeys Bilder) 
Grün gibts d/n och nicht - war (hoffentlich) nur fiktiv. Wobei es wie gesacht net sooo übel wäre - es sei denn es wäre Neongrün!! *G*

Ausstattungsmässig denk ich auch das es gleich ausgestattet ist - allerdings war das noch nicht so ganz sicher?!?

Besonders gelungen finde ich den roten Streifen am Oberrohr bei den schwarzen...sieht mal richtig gediegen aus!!
Und der neue Schriftzug...man gewöhnt sich an alles - siehe Einführung E-Klasse mit runden Scheinwerfern.


----------



## eLw00d (30. Oktober 2006)

Also ich find das ESX 6 richtig hübsch!  

Die besser ausgestatteten Modelle sind für mich preislich uninteressant. Wenn die Austattung vom 07er bike in etwa die gleiche ist, wie die vom 06er, um welche Komponetenten müsste man sich dann am ehesten "Sorgen" machen?
Ein bisschen mehr XT und Sram X.0 wären zwar ne feine Sache, aber der (aktuelle) Aufpreis wäre mir zu heftig...


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Oktober 2006)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Wenn die Austattung vom 07er bike in etwa die gleiche ist, wie die vom 06er, um welche Komponetenten müsste man sich dann am ehesten "Sorgen" machen?


Eigentlich um keine. Selbst die Deore-Kassette hält bei intelligenter Behandlung* etliche Tausend Kilometer. Dann kann man sie immer noch tauschen.


* 
a) rechtzeitiger (!!) Kettentausch, bevor diese sich zu sehr längt
b) intelligentes Schalten --> möglichst selten unter Volllast schalten


----------



## eLw00d (30. Oktober 2006)

Ah, hört sich gut an.
Die Naben/Achsen vom ESX 7.0 muss man auch nicht unbedingt haben? 

btw: Auf den Bildern sieht die pike irgendwie ganz und garnicht nach 140mm Federweg aus. Ist der federweg runtergedreht worden beim Vorführmodell?


----------



## Jrsd (30. Oktober 2006)

Also, ich war auch am Samstag im Shop, und habe der roter ESX6 gesehen. Ich weiß nicht ob das so bleibt, aber die Avid6 waren auf diesem Rad montiert (und nicht Avid7).


----------



## Wern (30. Oktober 2006)

du meinst sicherlich Avid 5.


----------



## eLw00d (30. Oktober 2006)

Hmm , bike wird teurer und Ausstattung schlechter?


----------



## ToM04 (30. Oktober 2006)

mann, jetzt hab ich mir heuer ein es8 gekauft und bin nach den shop-fotos schon so weit, dass ich überlege ob ich mir eventuell ein spectral zu legen soll.

jedes jahr das gleiche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jrsd (30. Oktober 2006)

Wern schrieb:


> du meinst sicherlich Avid 5.



Genau



eLw00d schrieb:


> Hmm , bike wird teurer und Ausstattung schlechter?



Der originaler ESX6 Preis war doch 1749, oder (2007/1699)?


----------



## eLw00d (30. Oktober 2006)

Ein Blick auf die Homepage hilft. 
1599â¬ fÃ¼r das 2006er ESX6 .


----------



## Obey (30. Oktober 2006)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Ein Blick auf die Homepage hilft.
> 1599 für das 2006er ESX6 .



... Du solltest aber auch das Kleingedruckte beachten:

_*"Regulärer VK 1.749 . Sie sparen über 8%"*_


----------



## Jrsd (30. Oktober 2006)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Ein Blick auf die Homepage hilft.
> 1599 für das 2006er ESX6 .



Tut mir Leid, ich bin kein Deutscher, und originaler Preis war vielleicht nicht die richtige Bezeichnung. Da steht "Regulärer VK 1.749 ". 1599 ist der "Sparbuch Aktion" Preis.


----------



## eLw00d (31. Oktober 2006)

Oh hoppla.  
Ach Gott, die Rabatt-Aktionen...

Wenn´s die beim 07er erstmal nicht geben wird, dann ist das für mich trotzdem ein Aufpreis von 100 für´s neue ESX. ^^


----------



## FloImSchnee (31. Oktober 2006)

Natürlich wird's die "erstmal nicht geben"...
...gibt's klarerweise erst wieder zu Saisonende, nennt sich bei Canyon dann "Sparbuch".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (31. Oktober 2006)

Hmm ja, so hab ich mir das auch schon gedacht.  
Aber ein 06er hätte ich aj so oder so nicht mehr bekommen kömmen, da ausverkauft. Dann muss man halt mal etwas tiefer in die Brieftasche greifen.


----------



## waldfrucht (31. Oktober 2006)

So war mir die Räder auch mal anschauen.
Sieht ja alles nicht schlecht aus vorallem das creme WRX mit der gleichfarbiger Gabel. Optisch auf jeden Fall super. Naja würd mir dafür aber keine Damenrad kaufen! 

Der Schriftzug gefällt mir in Natura auch schon besser wie auf den Messebilder. 
Nur irgendwie steht jetzt überall was auf dem Oberrohr. Groß die Grundsätzliche Bezeichnung und klein nochmal der Type XC9.... 

Zum roten/orangen Strich auf dem Oberrohr kann ich nur sagen das wird nicht jedem gefallen.  Muß man sich einfach mal ansehen.
Aber so ein schönes Carbon Fully............ 

Aber das beste ist ja das ES.9. Da ist einem doch wohl das gute 2007 Stück umgefallen und hat eine Bäule ins Oberrohr geschlagen!
Gibts da vielleicht schon die ersten Prozente auf 2007 Modelle?


----------



## braintrust (31. Oktober 2006)

naja zur tour de france und ostern gabs dieses jahr auch aktionen, zwar eher indem man zubehör "gratis" dabei hatte, aber immerhin


----------



## eLw00d (31. Oktober 2006)

Hmm , wenn man um Ostern sein bike "erhält" oder wenn man´s dann erst "bestellt" ?  
Ne , wird mir wahrscheinlich zu lange dauern...


----------



## braintrust (31. Oktober 2006)

bestellt natürlich 
ist mir auch zu lange


----------



## Fischgesicht (31. Oktober 2006)

kann das sein 1999â¬ fÃ¼r das es7???
war das nict derselbe Preis vom letzten Jahr???
oder ist die Ausstattung schlechter geworden???


----------



## Fischgesicht (31. Oktober 2006)

ach ja. und was kostet nun das xc7 wenn ich fragen darf bzw. wenn es jemand weiß????


----------



## mr proper (31. Oktober 2006)

Geil ein Weißes Canyon Nerve ESX.
In wie weit kann man den bei Canyon noch die Komponneten im vorrauß ändern lassen? ZB würd ick liber zb ne Hayes9 nem als ne rubbel Jucyi die geht ja ma garnich, außerdem wär UST geil. und ev noch ne Marzocchi AM (Aber PIKE schon auch gel nur die AM gäbs passend in weiß)


----------



## klogrinder (31. Oktober 2006)

mr proper schrieb:


> Geil ein Weißes Canyon Nerve ESX.
> In wie weit kann man den bei Canyon noch die Komponneten im vorrauß ändern lassen? ZB würd ick liber zb ne Hayes9 nem als ne rubbel Jucyi die geht ja ma garnich, außerdem wär UST geil. und ev noch ne Marzocchi AM (Aber PIKE schon auch gel nur die AM gäbs passend in weiß)




gibt keine änderungen,das geht ja ma garnich


----------



## eLw00d (31. Oktober 2006)

Ich seh nur ein weißes *ES* und kein weißes *ESX*.
Hast du vllt mal nen link, oder hast du dich vertan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (31. Oktober 2006)

Eine Juicy 7 gegen eine HFX 9 tauschen? Aber nicht wirklich, oder?!

Was geht ist, dass du die Teile selbst kaufst und hinschickst. Canyon montiert sie dir dann und du kannst die Originalteile bei ebay verkaufen...
Aber ob das Sinn macht...


----------



## mr proper (31. Oktober 2006)

Ick hab mir vertan bin aber trotzdem guter hofnung  .

Ja Hfx9, weil super Power knüppelDruckpunkt find ick auch geil. hat noch nie größere Probs gemacht und der Aufbeu und funktionsweise is einfach super einfach und simpel. Außerdem hat dafür einfach fast jeder Shop Ersatzteile am start (heißt hebel abgerisen in shop 20auf den Tisch und weiter) für mich einfach die sorglos bremse, Dagegen ham bis jetz bei mir alle Juci's die ich probiert hab gerubbelt und ick hab nich ma ein richtigen Stoppy hin bekomm (Allso eigentlich schon aber mit gefühl is anders). Aber ihr habt ja recht geschmacks und erfahrungs Sachen eben. Zur not beim E verticken.
Bitte las es auch das ESX in weiß geben


----------



## braintrust (31. Oktober 2006)

wie ESX in weiÃ, kannste mal das pic zeigen..muss mir entgangen sein?!

wie ist das mit der grÃ¶Ãeren scheibe...hatte mal gehÃ¶rt, dass man das mitbestellen kann ohne teile vorher hinzuschicken, soll wohl 70-80â¬ extra kosten wenn man zB ne 203er hinten haben will usw...stimmt das (noch) oder muss ich die dann selber nachrÃ¼sten wenn ich eine will?


----------



## eLw00d (31. Oktober 2006)

braintrust schrieb:


> wie ESX in weiß, kannste mal das pic zeigen..muss mir entgangen sein?!


Auf meinem Monitor sind´s ca 6cm von deiner Frage zu mr proper´s Antwort/Entschuldigung.


----------



## braintrust (31. Oktober 2006)

ok danke, aber das weiße ES seh ich trotzdem nicht auf den bildern?!
nur nen ladybike...also in der gallerie von OBEY


----------



## Paudajunky76 (31. Oktober 2006)

Nen weißes ES?
..würd mich auch ma interessieren!

 Wo?


----------



## eLw00d (31. Oktober 2006)

Jaja , is ja gut....  

Ist ein Mädel-ES. Tut mir ja Leid...


----------



## yuexel99 (6. November 2006)

Hat denn jemand die Preise für die Hardtails im Shop gesehen? Sind schon welche dort?


----------



## milesdavis (8. November 2006)

Die Preise vom Grand Canyon 8.0 bzw 7.0 würden mich auch interessieren...Wagt mal jemand einen Tip?
Grüße,
Miles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vtrkalle (9. November 2006)

Hallo Biker, ich bin neu hier  und ich habe folgendes Mail von Canyon erhalten  

die neuen Modelle werden ab Ende kommender Woche bestellbar sein, dann 
wird die Webseite umgestellt sein. Die Preise werden sich weder zum 
Jahreswechsel ändern noch sind sie höher als die Preise vergleichbar 
ausgestatteter Räder während diesen Jahres.  

Viele Grüße


----------



## Wuudi (9. November 2006)

Hmm, dann kauft alle jetzt schnell vor dem Jahreswechsel, dann verdient Canyon mehr und der Staat weniger 

@Staabi:

Nächste Woche schon alles fertig ... und kein Preview hier im Voraus ?


----------



## vtrkalle (9. November 2006)

Hi Wuudi vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal, i bin a Vinschger  
Gruß: vtrkalle


----------



## braintrust (9. November 2006)

ja son kleinen teaser von canyon wäre schon was nettes...sind ja noch 6 lange tage!


----------



## eLw00d (9. November 2006)

Was wollt ihr denn noch mehr als das hier oder das ?


----------



## Wuudi (9. November 2006)

Sowas http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=195349&highlight=preview

Gab's letztes Jahr von allen Modellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (9. November 2006)

Achso... naja, dann halt für genauere Infos einfach noch ein bisschen warten.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (9. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne wieder eine Preview machen, bin aber bis oben hin mit Arbeit an Katalog Webseite und noch so ein paar anderen Projekten zu. Das wird dieses Jahr leider nichts werden, sorry.

Aber dafür ist die Webseite ja auch früher online als in den Vorjahren, und die wird richtig gut, versprochen...

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## braintrust (9. November 2006)

15.11 steht aber noch für den launch der neuen seite oder?!


----------



## Jack the Ripper (9. November 2006)

Hab mir jetzt grad nen torque 1 geholt...

Habt ihr ne Erfahrung von Lieferdauer bei Canyon? Man konnte mir keine Auskunft geben...

Freu mich schon auf die erste Runde...


----------



## braintrust (10. November 2006)

mind 6 wochen ^^, bei mir wurdens knappe 2monate


----------



## sebot.rlp (10. November 2006)

Bei mir 2 Wochen


----------



## Flok (10. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Hmm, dann kauft alle jetzt schnell vor dem Jahreswechsel, dann verdient Canyon mehr und der Staat weniger
> 
> @Staabi:
> 
> Nächste Woche schon alles fertig ... und kein Preview hier im Voraus ?



hmm nö, wenn die Bikes erst Januar ausgeliefert werden muss man 19% MWST bezahlen, auch wenn man das Bike schon jetzt bestellt.


----------



## TAILor (14. November 2006)

jo wie siehts denn jetzt aus, wann kommt die neue seite? 15.11?
ich explodiere fast


----------



## grossy (14. November 2006)

TAILor schrieb:


> jo wie siehts denn jetzt aus, wann kommt die neue seite? 15.11?
> ich explodiere fast



Juup laut Canyon Deathline der 15.11.

Denke du wirst nicht der einzigste sein..


----------



## braintrust (14. November 2006)

jaja und dann ist morgen der server überlastet und keiner kann was sehen! 
gibs eigtl ne genaue uhrzeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TAILor (14. November 2006)

aber echt, shit...

werm morgen mal gleich vor der vorlesung mal reinschauen


----------



## braintrust (14. November 2006)

aber vllt kann einer ja schnell die pics hier nochmal uppen und in die gallery stellen  
schaun wir mal, bin suuuuuuuuuper gespannt...ist ja fast wie weihnachten


----------



## TAILor (14. November 2006)

ja canyon soll halt hier ne zweite plattform mit katalog machen...
aber gute idee mit den pics.


----------



## grossy (14. November 2006)

TAILor schrieb:


> ja canyon soll halt hier ne zweite plattform mit katalog machen...
> aber gute idee mit den pics.



Ja das wäre Top !!! Gute Idee


----------



## TAILor (14. November 2006)

naja wenn die ibc ler da mal nichts dagegen haben


----------



## Wuudi (14. November 2006)

Und was, wenn morgen die Webseite noch nicht fertig ist ?

Kriegt ihr dann alle einen Herzinfarkt ?


----------



## tom23" (14. November 2006)

Ja, is denn heut scho Weihnachten?


----------



## grossy (14. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Und was, wenn morgen die Webseite noch nicht fertig ist ?
> 
> Kriegt ihr dann alle einen Herzinfarkt ?



Denke auf das wird es dann hinauslaufen !!!!!   

Ne im ernst hoffe und denke schon das sich Canyon da nicht lumpen lässt und uns die Freude macht einen Blick auf Preise , Farben , Ausstattung...
gewährt !!!


----------



## TAILor (14. November 2006)

@grossy:

hast schon n torque bestellt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juggalo1 (14. November 2006)

Ich bin gespannt !!


----------



## Skymaster (14. November 2006)

Und ich erst!
Hab "mein" ES8 schon im September bestellt...und weiß immer noch 
nicht wie es ausschaut!


----------



## grossy (14. November 2006)

TAILor schrieb:


> @grossy:
> 
> hast schon n torque bestellt?!





Hallo TAILor,

habe mir aber noch ein 06 Torque 3 bestellt !!!

Aber meine Interesse gilt dem FRX !!!   Wenn es meinen Preislichen 
( Austattung )   Vorstellungen entspricht.....    

Möchtest du etwas aus der Neuen Produktpalette kaufen ??


----------



## cos75 (14. November 2006)

grossy schrieb:


> Hallo TAILor,
> 
> habe mir aber noch ein 06 Torque 3 bestellt !!!
> 
> ...


Ja wie ? Du bestellst dir ein Torque 3 und dann eventl. noch ein Torque FRX ? Was machst du mit beiden Bikes ?


----------



## grossy (14. November 2006)

cos75 schrieb:


> Ja wie ? Du bestellst dir ein Torque 3 und dann eventl. noch ein Torque FRX ? Was machst du mit beiden Bikes ?



Habe bis jetzt nur gesagt das es mich Interessiert !!

Finde das Bike einfach Klasse habe mich total darauf eingeschossen...
( Wie Liebe auf den ersten Blick    )  und dann noch das weiss Hammer.... Der Federweg..........

Ne beide das geht gar nicht da muss das T3 dann Platz machen..

Aber wie gesagt ....
In aller erster Linie freu ich mich aber auf das T3 und wenn ich damit mal ne Runde gedreht habe..  vielleicht hat es sich dann eh erledigt und will mich nicht mehr davon trennen...


----------



## Wern (14. November 2006)

Aufs FRX bin ich auch sehr gespannt. Wird aber vorraussichtlich doch nur eine Version geben oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grossy (14. November 2006)

Wern schrieb:


> Aufs FRX bin ich auch sehr gespannt. Wird aber vorraussichtlich doch nur eine Version geben oder?





Soviel ich weiss schon !!!


----------



## braintrust (14. November 2006)

hm gibst eigtl ne info wann die seite umgestellt wird?
hab was server/inet umstellen angeht keine ahnung, daher dachte ich mir dass die seite dann 0 uhr umgestellt wird...also pünktlich am 15.11 
ist das wunschdenken?

edit: ok danke staabi für die previews , aber nen bissel kotzt mich das schon an...hatte mich so drauf gefreut, somal ja die für mich persönlich relevanten 7-er bikes leider nicht dabei sind 

aber die teile sind verdammt geil


----------



## punkrockhamburg (14. November 2006)

Die Frage hat sich sich soeben (zumidest teilweise) erledigt ...


----------



## vtrkalle (14. November 2006)

das kann sich hinziehen bis 15.11 24:00


----------



## vtrkalle (14. November 2006)

wie so 



punkrockhamburg schrieb:


> Die Frage hat sich sich soeben (zumidest teilweise) erledigt ...


----------



## punkrockhamburg (14. November 2006)

braintrust schrieb:


> hm gibst eigtl ne info wann die seite umgestellt wird?



des halb...


----------



## braintrust (14. November 2006)

jupp, previews sind gerade online gestellt worden-->previews


----------



## grossy (14. November 2006)

Also das Torque FR 9.0 ist farblich nicht mein Ding !!

Das Schaltwerk .. SRAM X.9 nen schritt zurück !!!
Bremsen TOP  Bremsen Avid Juicy Code 203/203

2699,- etwas Teurer geworden im Vergleich zum T3

Leider wurde es ja nichts mit der canyon Seite ...

Aber ein nettes trostpflaster..  

Was sagt ihr zum FR 9.0 ????


----------



## braintrust (14. November 2006)

yeah das FR is schon lecker 
die code und den LRS find ich schon übergeil, farbe naja...bissel wie das ESX6 oder? ist das der selbe auberine-ton?


----------



## grossy (14. November 2006)

braintrust schrieb:


> yeah das FR is schon lecker
> die code und den LRS find ich schon übergeil, farbe naja...bissel wie das ESX6 oder? ist das der selbe auberine-ton?



Ja das könnte hinkommen !!! aber ganz ehrlich beide nicht so toll ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grossy (14. November 2006)

grossy schrieb:


> Ja das könnte hinkommen !!! aber ganz ehrlich beide nicht so toll ......



Farblich meinte ich nur FARBLICH


----------



## grossy (14. November 2006)

Weiss jemand etwas über den Federweg der Torque Serie ???

Wie Gross ????


----------



## User129 (14. November 2006)

hab mal was von 170mm beim ES und FR und 200mm beim FRX gehört aber ohne Garantie


----------



## eLw00d (14. November 2006)

Es gibt da so ne homepage...

http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2006/mtb2007.html

Man muss ca 15 sekunden seines wertvollen Lebens verschwenden um auf eine ungemein riesige Informationsvielfalt stoßen zu können.


----------



## User129 (14. November 2006)

na also hört sich sehr lecker an so ein Torque


----------



## eLw00d (14. November 2006)

Auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## Raphi78 (14. November 2006)

grossy schrieb:


> Weiss jemand etwas über den Federweg der Torque Serie ???
> 
> Wie Gross ????



Hi,

bei der 36 sowie Lyrik beträgt der Federweg 160 mm, die Totem ist mit 180 mm angegeben.

Gruß


----------



## grossy (14. November 2006)

Danke!!!!


----------



## grossy (14. November 2006)

UND BEIM FRX WIRD DIE SPANNUNG NOCH GEHALTEN ODER WIE ????


Hallo CANYON !!??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (14. November 2006)

FRX hat nen eigenen Reiter auf der page...
Totem vorne , 200mm hinten, was willste noch wissen?

btw: Ich kann auch kleine Buchstaben lesen und sogar editierte beiträge!


----------



## grossy (14. November 2006)

eLw00d schrieb:


> FRX hat nen eigenen Reiter auf der page...
> Totem vorne , 200mm hinten, was willste noch wissen?
> 
> btw: Ich kann auch kleine Buchstaben lesen und sogar editierte beiträge!





Den PREIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Habe gehört zwischen 2800-3000 Euro !!!!


----------



## Wern (15. November 2006)

Nix: in der Freeride stand 2500Euro.


----------



## grossy (15. November 2006)

Wern schrieb:


> Nix: in der Freeride stand 2500Euro.



?? Bist du dir da sicher ???  

Wäre ja mal G... .


----------



## Raphi78 (15. November 2006)

Wern schrieb:


> Nix: in der Freeride stand 2500Euro.



Das kann ich mir bei der Ausstattung nicht vorstellen, da das FR 9.0 schon 2699 â¬ kostet!


----------



## TAILor (15. November 2006)

@grossy:

ja klar hätt ich gern son schickes neues Torque 

nur mit nem sch...ß studenteneinkommen unmöglich.

naja nächstes jahr ist praxixsemester 

das Frx sieht echt edel aus, eben wie schon gesagt in der FREERIDE stand 2500


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (23. November 2006)

wie siehts aus..kommt morgen denn die neue seite?
dazu das gleich wie letzten mittwoch....ab wann kann man vorbei gesurft kommen?


----------



## *S.F.T.* (2. April 2007)

hat denn schon jemand das torque frx???
wenn ja wie ist es?


----------



## GerhardO (2. April 2007)

... schwimmt im Rhein!


----------



## *S.F.T.* (2. April 2007)

????wie Schwimmt Im Reihn????


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. April 2007)

Nachrichten - Container - Rhein - klingelts ?!


----------



## *S.F.T.* (2. April 2007)

ja toll!


----------

